# Toner... is it needed?



## InSearchOfPerfectSkin (Feb 21, 2016)

I was watching Dimitri from Skinn Cosmetics on Evine today.  He was saying that if products do what they should, toners are not needed nowadays, and that it is an old way of doing things.  What do you guys think?  I've been using Pixi Glow Tonic and enjoy it, but I think I am hoping for some sort of miracle that will reduce dark spots, and just tone things out!  Let me know, thanks in advance!


----------



## Monsy (Feb 21, 2016)

yes toner is needed after cleanser to bring back ph of the skin  

and no toner will help with dark spots you need some good serum for that (lancome, clarins, clinique have good ones)


----------



## InSearchOfPerfectSkin (Feb 22, 2016)

Monsy said:


> yes toner is needed after cleanser to bring back ph of the skin
> 
> and no toner will help with dark spots you need some good serum for that (lancome, clarins, clinique have good ones)



Thanks so much!  I will start doing my research on those serums today!  A serum should be applied after the toner, correct?


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 22, 2016)

InSearchOfPerfectSkin said:


> I was watching Dimitri from Skinn Cosmetics on Evine today.  He was saying that if products do what they should, toners are not needed nowadays, and that it is an old way of doing things.  What do you guys think?  I've been using Pixi Glow Tonic and enjoy it, but I think I am hoping for some sort of miracle that will reduce dark spots, and just tone things out!  Let me know, thanks in advance!



There are hydrating/refreshing toners (probably what Dimitri was referring to) and exfoliating/acid toners. Hydrating or refreshing ones do just that: they give your skin a bit of refreshment. Most of those come in spray form. Acid toners have AHAs (alpha hydroxy acids), which chemically exfoliate the top layer of skin. (Examples are glycolic acid, lactic acid, and mandelic acid.) Some instead have a BHA, or beta hydroxy acid (salicylic acid is the only known one).

Anyhoo, Monsy is right: a toner (more specifically, an acid toner) will help restore the skin's pH balance after cleansing. Pixi Glow Tonic is in that category.


----------



## InSearchOfPerfectSkin (Feb 22, 2016)

Thank you so much!  Will be picking up my bottle of Pixi immediately!


----------



## leonah (Feb 23, 2016)

I love pixi glow tonic and nip+fab glycolic pads they are both amazing and I usually rotate between them. but be sure to moisture well after and your skin will be glowy


----------



## InSearchOfPerfectSkin (Feb 23, 2016)

Thank you!!!


----------



## Chelsssea (Feb 23, 2016)

I use diluted Apple Cider Vinegar


----------



## InSearchOfPerfectSkin (Feb 23, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## Mixxi (Mar 30, 2016)

The main function of toner is to tighten the pores after cleansing (especially if done with warm water). However, a splash of cold water will essentially do get same thing. I use toner with Rose oil in to soothe my skin but that is all it is: Rose oil and water!


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 14, 2016)

Pores don't shrink. Their appearance can be reduced, though.


----------



## Mixxi (Apr 15, 2016)

Pores do open up or loosen very slightly when hot or warm water is used on them and something cold returns them to normal. They can also appear slightly bigger in hot weather. At least this is what I was taught when I worked for a cosmetics company though this was 5 years ago so that info may be outdated. Lately, I hear more about toners balancing PH levels in the skin.


----------

